# Pioneer AVIC-F700BT wiring comparing to AVIC D3 ???



## dirtymanpon (Jul 22, 2008)

So is the wiring that comes with these two decks the same. It looks the same? Does anyone have first hand knowledge? 

*D3 RCA Harness*










*Back of D3*








*Wiring for 700*








*Back of 700*










_Modified by dirtymanpon at 11:03 AM 11-6-2008_


----------



## SLICK_VW (Oct 27, 2008)

The wires on the back of the harness are going to be the same (red=ignition, yellow=12v constant, black=ground, etc.)
It looks like the antenna is green instead of grey or whatever it is on the D3, VSS is still purple, parking brake is still long green wire.


----------



## dirtymanpon (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: (SLICK_VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SLICK_VW* »_The wires on the back of the harness are going to be the same (red=ignition, yellow=12v constant, black=ground, etc.)
It looks like the antenna is green instead of grey or whatever it is on the D3, VSS is still purple, parking brake is still long green wire.


So in theory they should be pop and swap. Excluding the GPS antenna of course.


----------



## dirtymanpon (Jul 22, 2008)

*FV-BumpIt(1226072732245)*


----------



## SLICK_VW (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: FV-BumpIt(1226072732245) (dirtymanpon)*

as long as the wires are in the exact same spot on both harnesses and the plug fits exactly the same, then yes, it should be fine.


----------



## dirtymanpon (Jul 22, 2008)

*FV-BumpIt(1226100391961)*

I asked around and I was told it is a 20 minute swap. The wires are all the same.


----------



## SLICK_VW (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't know why it would take 20 minutes to plug in a new harness?


----------



## dirtymanpon (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: (SLICK_VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SLICK_VW* »_I don't know why it would take 20 minutes to plug in a new harness?


Different GPS antenna.


----------



## dirtymanpon (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: FV-BumpIt(1226072732245) (SLICK_VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SLICK_VW* »_as long as the wires are in the exact same spot on both harnesses and the plug fits exactly the same, then yes, it should be fine.


I was just looking over this response and it has to be the vaguest answer ever. LOL.


----------



## SLICK_VW (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: FV-BumpIt(1226072732245) (dirtymanpon)*

Just because it's vague doesn't mean it's wrong. If each pin matches up color for color and the plug is the same, then it will work.


----------



## dirtymanpon (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: FV-BumpIt(1226072732245) (SLICK_VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SLICK_VW* »_Just because it's vague doesn't mean it's wrong. If each pin matches up color for color and the plug is the same, then it will work.


And do tell how the hell that is supposed to be done when you only have the one harness. I think you have failed to see the purpose of this thread.


----------



## SLICK_VW (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: FV-BumpIt(1226072732245) (dirtymanpon)*

Downloadable owners/install manual maybe?
Just trying to help, no need to be an ass.


----------



## dirtymanpon (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: FV-BumpIt(1226072732245) (SLICK_VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SLICK_VW* »_Downloadable owners/install manual maybe?
Just trying to help, no need to be an ass.

Haha. That was not my intention.


----------



## dirtymanpon (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: FV-BumpIt(1226072732245) (dirtymanpon)*

D3 Install Manual 
*D3 Cheat Card*








F Series Manual


----------

